# Info please on P-99 mags interchangeability with other Walther guns!



## Slimjim (Jun 20, 2015)

Walther P-99 in .40 S&W mag info needed! Thank's! 



I have searched 2 hrs. today and another 2 last week and talked to 2 so-called mag experts at 2 companies today and basically the answers are yes/no should/maybe or nobody can agree! Have had a P 99 for many yrs. and the highest cap mag in 40 S & W made by Walther for it was a12 round mag which has been redesigned at least 3 X, but I wonder if a mag from a PPQ would fit the P-99, I have found out some early P-99 mags would fit the PPQ and newer ones don't, but nobody seems to know 100% if a PPQ mag will fit my P-99, since they do have a 14 cap mag and it would be nice if anybody knows for sure!

I don't want to waste $100. and not have them fit!
Also read that a +2 Beretta mag extension works but later I read it doesn't work well!

Thank's


----------

